# Working space



## ICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Because this condenser disconnect contains fuses, working space is required.  If it were a disconnect without an over-current protective device, no working space is required.

In this case the fuses are mounted in a fuse block with a handle and the fuse block comes out with the pull of the handle.  Sorry I didn't get a picture but I didn't think about this until I was gone.

So if this were a non-fused, handle pull, disconnect, no working space would be required.  If the fuses are what triggers the requirement, I would think that if the fuses come out with the handle, no working space required.

Opinions.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 16, 2011)

If it was not likely to become energized it still needs to be accessible.. I don't know if that location would "admit close approach", but I guess so.  Poor planning either way.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2011)

PPP, p!ss poor planning....... But yes, I think the intent would be met with the fuses coming out with the disconnect. I'm familiar with the type of disconnect.


----------



## ICE (Jul 16, 2011)

The disconnect was existing and only the cond. was replaced.  I would have expected the contr. to secure the flex, restore the foundation vent that the line-set passes through, provide the correct clearance to the building and install the correct size fuses.  I also included the correction for working space.

I will ask the Chief el engineer but I think he will say that until the fuses are removed from the disconnect, the working space is required.  Sort of a catch 22 situation. For quite a few years I required working space whether there were fuses/breakers or not.  Then a contr. challenged me and I found out I was wrong.  That made me wonder about all the contractors that didn't challenge me.  I know why.  http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?5712-Challenge-me-please


----------



## TimNY (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, depends on the type of disconnect.. SOme of them you need a long screwdriver to actually be able to touch a live part.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 16, 2011)

How is it different with attics and crawlspaces or disposals?

It's up to the AHJ interpretation of "likely to require". 

Depending on the local adoption of the existing building code the disconnect location can remain.


----------



## TimNY (Jul 16, 2011)

I pretty much agree with you Francis..  I think we all concur it was PPP.. slide it to the right and it would have been much better.. but I can't see where the refrigerant lines are.. so whatever..

I've seen those plastic disconnects before and like I said it would be hard to touch a live part.  If there were protruding live parts (ie to received the knives from the fuse assembly), I would be weary of leaning over the unit to plug it in, and better accessibility would be warranted.

Common sense will prevail!


----------

